# برنامه نویسی میکروکنترلر (MicroController) ها و MicroProcessor ها > برنامه نویسی سیستم های Embeded > حرفه ای: نوشتن کلمات فارسی یا عربی زمان ایجاد پی دی اف

## نوله دان

سلام
در بزبان وی بی دات نت ، هنگام ایجاد فایل پی دی اف ، چگونه میتوان ازحروف یا کلمات فارسی یا عربی  استفاده کرد و متن فارسی نوشت . 
نیاز به یک نمونه و سنپل و نوشتن فقط یک خط فارسی دارم تا مشکل را پیدا کنم
ممنون

----------

